# Human clippers vs. horse clippers



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I want to get clippers however I see how expensive they are. I want to buy a fairly inexpensive clipper but in the horse world that doesn't seem to exist. My question is can I just use human hair clippers?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Not likly !
Save for a good pair of horse clippers, like the Osters,or attend some tack sales where you might get lucky and pick up a pair of good used ones, cheap


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Human hair and horse hair are not the same and you won't be happy with the results. It will look like your horse was worked over by a drunk rat. You need horse clippers.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Are you looking to body clip? Or just touch up? I've enjoyed my Wahl show pro clippers https://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Profess...1484954247&sr=8-1&keywords=wahl+show+pro+plus . I got them as a gift, but they are fairly inexpensive. They say they're just for bridle paths, whiskers, and fetlocks... Buuuuutttt I took them to my Mini and body shaved her, and she turned out lovely. Now, I don't really suggest doing that, but I was desperate. 

However, I will agree that you may as well save for a good pair. I just got a pair of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MU8XU...lid=3MX51DPTTBNVZ&coliid=I2RUR8LWD7HJ8Q&psc=1 for Christmas and can't wait to try them out, I may even body shave my QH.

What ever you do, always make sure blades are lubricated and clean, and sharp.

Good luck


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sure, you can but it is ill-advised.

Horses are not human hair in consistency, volume nor thickness....
_Way different._

You truly need a clipper that is designed for the job specific....horse{s}
Not dog or cat either....there is a difference in motor specifications that fit the job and the instrument for best appearance and longevity of good finished product to be had...

Spend a few more dollars as a "good" human clipper is not the $29.95 special either....
_The saying you get what you pay for....it fits in this case very well._
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------

